# defvs ohne ide cdrom

## occam

Hallo,

so wie es  aussieht findet devfs mein IDE-CDROM/DVD Laufwerk nicht. Weder /dev/hdc noch der entsprechende /dev/ide/host0/target0/... Eintrag ist vorhanden. Die drei anderen IDE Geräte (HD) sind zu sehen.

Der Kernel wurde ohne USB, SCSI und /dev/pts unterstützung gebacken. IDE Chipsatz (VIA) ist eingebunden.

Hier die CD-ROM kennung.

```
hdc: LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

Alles andere, Netzwerk, Sound läuft wunderbar aber ohne CD-ROM wird Gentoo doch ziemlich nutzlos  :( 

Any Hints ?

----------

## juwe

 *occam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so wie es  aussieht findet devfs mein IDE-CDROM/DVD Laufwerk nicht. Weder /dev/hdc noch der entsprechende /dev/ide/host0/target0/... Eintrag ist vorhanden. Die drei anderen IDE Geräte (HD) sind zu sehen.
> 
> 

 

Sind bei dir unter /dev/cdroms irgendwelche Einträge? Normalerweise werden hier Links zu den entsprechenden Gerätedateien unter /dev/ide/... oder /dev/scsi/... abgelegt.

Hast du bei der Kernel-Konfiguration die Unterstützung für IDE/ATAPI-CDROM aktiviert? (Befindet sich irgendwo unter "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support")

Ich habe auch ein LG-DVD. Allerdings läuft es bei mir mittels der SCSI-Emulation, da auch noch ein Brenner installiert ist.

Gruß juwe

----------

## Manny Calavera

öffne doch bitte einmal eine Konsole und gib folgendes ein:

```

cat /var/log/kern.log |grep "Jul <<Tag des letzten Reboots>>" > ~/kerngrep.log

```

also für heute:

```

cat /var/log/kern.log |grep "Jul 13" > ~/kerngrep.log

```

und dann poste den Inhalt von kerngrep.log hier in dieses Thema!

MfG,

- Manny -

----------

## occam

 *juwe wrote:*   

>  *occam wrote:*   
> 
> so wie es  aussieht findet devfs mein IDE-CDROM/DVD Laufwerk nicht. Weder /dev/hdc noch der entsprechende /dev/ide/host0/target0/... Eintrag ist vorhanden. Die drei anderen IDE Geräte (HD) sind zu sehen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nein. Ist nix vorhanden.

----------

## occam

Ich hab mal dmsg genommen das ist ohne Datum :)

```

devfs: v1.10 (20020120) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

...

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 5T020H2, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC WD91AW, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2434/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: 40021632 sectors (20491 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2491/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: 17781120 sectors (9104 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=17640/16/63, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [1106/255/63] p1 p2 p3

...

```

Es sind in den Logs auch keine Fehlermeldungen zu sehen...

Also mal mit devfs Debug versuchen ? bzw, kann man Gentoo dazu überreden das alte /dev/pts zu benutzen ? oder kann man beides laufen lassen, pts und devfs ?

Auf der devfs Seite steht ja das noch nicht alle Treiber dabei sind. IDE wird auch nicht wirklich genannt...wäre Doof wenn ich deswegen SCSI einbauen muss. Im moment ist er schön klein und Fix ;-)

----------

## jay

Normalerweise erkennt devfsd das cdrom automatisch. Wenn Du Dir ganz sicher bist, daß du im Kernel nix vergessen hast, lohnt sich sicher ein Blick in die /etc/devfsd.conf - in der sollten die Symlinks für /dev/cdrom auf die tatsächliche adresse 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 bzw

 /dev/ide/hostX/busX/targe/X/lunX (X durch Dein Hardware Setting ersetzen)

angegeben sein.

----------

## occam

 *jay wrote:*   

> Normalerweise erkennt devfsd das cdrom automatisch. Wenn Du Dir ganz sicher bist, daß du im Kernel nix vergessen hast, lohnt sich sicher ein Blick in die /etc/devfsd.conf - in der sollten die Symlinks für /dev/cdrom auf die tatsächliche adresse 
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 bzw
> 
>  /dev/ide/hostX/busX/targe/X/lunX (X durch Dein Hardware Setting ersetzen)
> ...

 

Hmmm... sicher kann man leider nie sein ;)

```

cat .config | grep -v "is not set" | grep -v "#" | sort

...

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

...

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

...

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

...

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

...

```

Und der Kernel mit der cfg wird es wohl sein...

```

root@occam linux # ls -l .config

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        17810 Jul 12 20:50 .config

root@occam linux # uname -a

Linux occam.matrix 2.4.18 #2 SMP Fri Jul 12 20:52:17 CEST 2002 i686 AuthenticAMD

root@occam linux # 

```

Und die defvs.conf hab ich bisher nicht geändert...

```

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

```

Ab hier bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende :)

----------

## jay

Hmmm... da ist ein kleiner Tippfehler,es müsste cdroms und nicht cdrom heissen, bei mir sieht es so aus:

```

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP      ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER    ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER  ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

```

Dies erstellt bei mir den Symlink von /dev/cdrom auf /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 welches wieder ein symlink auf /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd ist.

Da  bei Dir die Symlink(s) in  /dev/cdroms  nicht existieren, scheint es doch erher ein Kernel Problem zu sein.

----------

## jay

Wo hängt eigentlich dein IDE  Cdrom dran? hda, hdb hdc etc?

Am Besten schaust Du mal unter /proc/ide/ide0/hda/model (Primary Master), proc/ide/ide0/hdb/model(Primary Slave), proc/ide/ide1/hdc/model (Secondary master oder /proc/ide1/hdd/model  (Secondary Slave)

Wenn Dein CDROM da nicht auftaucht, ist es ein Kernel Problem, wenn es da auftaucht ein devfsd Problem.

----------

## occam

 *jay wrote:*   

> Wo hängt eigentlich dein IDE  Cdrom dran? hda, hdb hdc etc?
> 
> Am Besten schaust Du mal unter /proc/ide/ide0/hda/model (Primary Master), proc/ide/ide0/hdb/model(Primary Slave), proc/ide/ide1/hdc/model (Secondary master oder /proc/ide1/hdd/model  (Secondary Slave)
> 
> Wenn Dein CDROM da nicht auftaucht, ist es ein Kernel Problem, wenn es da auftaucht ein devfsd Problem.

 

Also ist es devfsd *sigh*

```

cat /proc/ide/ide1/hdc/model

LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B

```

----------

## jay

Nicht unbedingt, das war sehr "grob" von mir ausgedrückt. Habe mal unsere Configs verglichen:

```

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y 

```

ist bei mir no 

vielleicht liegt es daran?

----------

## occam

Nope.. nochmal neu gebacken aber das gleiche wie vorher..

Zurück aus dem Urlaub ;) 

Noch iergendwelche Ideen ?

----------

